# Construcción y uso de un Dip-meter



## carloscomadreja (Nov 13, 2012)

QUÉ ES UN DIP METER. (ANTIGUAMENTE GRID DIP METER)
CÓMO FUNCIONA, PARA QUÉ SIRVE Y COMO SE USA
Un dip-meter es básicamente un ondámetro activo. En un diagrama de bloques podríamos representarlo así: 

Es un oscilador provisto de una bobina de captación externa y de un sistema que permite medir la intensidad de la oscilación. Cuando la bobina externa se acerca a un circuito sintonizado en la misma frecuencia, (estando este circuito desconectado de toda fuente de energía externa), dicho circuito absorbe parte de la energía del oscilador. El sistema que permite medir la intensidad de la oscilación capta inmediatamente esa disminución en la potencia del oscilador, produciendo un “pozo” o “dip”, es decir una disminución sensible en el instrumento de medición al pasar por esa frecuencia. En los antiguos dip meter a válvulas se medía la intensidad de grilla en un tríodo oscilador, de ahí el nombre “grid dip meter” u oscilador por absorción de corriente de grilla. Veamos un circuito simple que se puede montar con un solo transistor y utilizar el “tester” o multímetro como medidor, en una escala de voltaje pequeña de corriente continua. Es preferible el uso de un tester de aguja con sensibilidad de al menos 20 Kilohms por volt, por ser más visible el “dip”, o puede comprarse un instrumento de 50 microamperes sólo para esto. 

Este circuito utiliza un oscilador clásico, tipo “hartley” con bobinas con derivación a 1/3 del lado de masa. T1 es un transistor para radiofrecuencia. Los BF199 o los BFR96 funcionan muy bien. Es para utilizar en frecuencias desde los 400 KHz hasta los 100 MHz cambiando las bobinas. C1 es un capacitor variable de 400 pF (la mitad de un viejo “tándem” de radio al que se le ha quitado el “trimer” que suele tener incorporado) D1 y D2 rectifican la señal que se mide con el instrumento conectado en paralelo con R5. El circuito se alimenta desde una batería de 9V (no representada en el esquema) que se conecta entre el extremo de R3/R4 y masa, con negativo a masa.
Materiales: L1 (ver lista de bobinas); C1 =  20 a 400 pF variable; C2 = 50nF;   C3 = 5nF; C4 = 10nF; C5 = 50nF; R1 = 330 ohm; R2 = 10K; R3 = 27K;            R4 = 1K; R5 = 22K; T1: BF199 o BFR96; D1 y D2 = 1N60. En cuanto a las bobinas, he preferido el criterio de multiplicar frecuencia por un factor de 2 o de 2,5 en cada bobina respecto de la anterior, para facilitar la construcción del dial, si bien el capacitor variable y los transistores para radiofrecuencia empleados permiten una relación de frecuencia de hasta casi 4 veces. Se deja la parte superior de la escala libre hasta la frecuencia que se logre con la mínima capacidad del variable.
BOBINAS: Con7 bobinas se cubre el rango que va de 400 KHz hasta más de 100 MHz., a saber: Bobina “A” va de 400 KHz a 1 MHz, la “B” de 1 a 2,5 MHz, la C de 2 a 5 MHz, la “D” de 4 a 10 MHz, la “E” de 10 a 25 MHz, la “F” de 20 a 50 MHz y la “G” de 40 a 100 MHz. Si se desea que funcione bien con las dos bobinas más altas, es importante mantener MUY CORTAS las conexiones y usar un zócalo de buena calidad. Lo mejor es armarlo en una cajita metálica y soldar la pata de masa directamente a la caja, y la pata del estator del variable directamente o con un trozo corto de cinta de cobre a la segunda pata del zócalo, que puede hacerse con 3 fichas “banana” ubicadas como triángulo rectángulo para no confundir las conexiones al cambiar de bobina. En cuanto a la tercera pata, es decir la de la derivación de la bobina usar un trozo de cinta de bronce o cobre, (o el lado cobre de un trozo de plaqueta) para la conexión interna. La plaquita de componentes se puede adosar directamente a un costado del variable.
 Si se dispone de un oscilador de audio se puede conectar con una resistencia de 5K6 en serie con un capacitor de 10nF al colector de T1 para obtener modulación y poder usar el dip-meter como oscilador de calibración de receptores. O armarle un pequeño modulador que permita insertarle sonido de un micrófono o que funcione como oscilador de audio. 
Bobinas: “A” = 137 espiras, diámetro 4 cm, largo: 5 cm, derivación a 46 espiras hecha con alambre 0,35; “B” = 102 espiras diámetro 2 cm., largo 5 cm., derivación a 33 espiras, hecha con alambre 0,35., dejando entre medio dos espacios de 7 mm; (34 espiras, espacio, 33 espiras, espacio, 34 espiras)  “C” = 51 espiras diámetro 2 cm, largo 5 cm, derivación a 17 espiras, alambre 0,35, dejando entre medio 3 espacios de 1 cm;  “D” = 14 espiras, diámetro 2 cm, largo 1 cm, derivación a 7 espiras, alambre 0,35. Dejando un espacio de 5mm;  “E” = 14 espiras, diámetro 0,9 cm, largo 2 cm, derivación a 4,5 espiras, alambre 1 mm estirada regularmente hasta llegar al largo; “F” = 5 espiras, diámetro 1 cm, largo 1,1 cm, derivación a 2 espiras, alambre 1 mm y “G” = U de 5 cm de largo por 1 cm de ancho hecha con alambre de 2 mm, derivación al medio. Todas las bobinas deben armarse sobre formas de caño plástico rígido o de cartón, (menos la “G”) y barnizarse una vez ajustado el equipo para que luego no varíen. Para finalizar conviene ponerles por fuera un “termocontraíble” o una capa gruesa de barniz o pintura epoxi.  Para las bases de cada bobina yo usé 7 trocitos de pertinax iguales, (sin cobre) de forma de trapecio haciéndoles las perforaciones para los “bananas” macho con un taladro de banco. Éstos se montan sin los aislantes, se fijan con epoxi o tuerca al pertinax. Atención que tienen que coincidir exactamente con la base de las hembrillas banana. Otra solución es usar algún zócalo comercial (cualquier enchufe que tenga tres patitas gruesas). Para mayor rigidez conviene conectar las bobinas al zócalo con alambre de cobre de 1,4 a 2 mm, que luego se pega al interior de los tubitos con epoxi.
¿Cómo se calibra? Lo ideal es usar un frecuencímetro con un lacito de captación, pero si no se dispone de él, una radio de onda corta con varias bandas corridas, también sirve. Se comienza con el variable al 90% de su mayor capacidad, comenzando por las bobinas de menor frecuencia. Si hace falta se mueven un poco las espiras de la bobina hasta quedar en la frecuencia exacta, tratando que todas coincidan con la frecuencia prevista en este punto, que marcaremos en el “dial”. Si se ha hecho un trabajo cuidadoso, deberán coincidir casi exactamente. Luego movemos el variable, con la bobina “A” hasta el doble de frecuencia. En ese punto las otras bobinas deberán coincidir también con el duplo de su frecuencia mínima. Quizá la última o dos últimas bobinas tengan alguna pequeña diferencia, que anotaremos. Después proseguimos con los puntos intermedios. (por ejemplo 600 MHz en la “A” que deberán coincidir con los 1,5 MHz de la “B”, los 3 de la “C”, etc.) Y marcamos nuestro dial. Yo armé una perilla grande transparente con una perilla chica para potenciómetros del mismo eje que el variable y un círculo de policarbonato pegado con epoxi. Sólo tiene marcado un diámetro de color negro. Las frecuencias están escritas con tinta china en un papel circular pegado debajo, de esos que se venden para rotular CD’s. En realidad el ajuste quedó tan bien, que sólo la bobina “G” tiene una pequeña diferencia con la escala de todas las otras, y utilicé la mitad opuesta del círculo para trazarla. Ah, y todo el ajuste lo hice sin frecuencímetro, con dos receptores de banda corrida, usando las frecuencias de las emisoras comerciales u otras conocidas. para ello. También puede recurrirse a un marcador de cristal: Posteriormente armé uno con un cristal de 1 MHZ, que va dando marcas en el receptor, con lo que uno puede calibrar más exacto.
¿cómo se usa un dip meter? : Se enciende  y se acerca bien al circuito a medir, colocando la bobina cuyo rango de frecuencia nos parezca más probable. Si aparece un “pozo” en el instrumento al pasar por cierta frecuencia, alejar un poco el dip meter y repetir. Así varias veces hasta que el pozo sea apenas perceptible. Allí lo tendremos en la frecuencia exacta del circuito desconocido que podremos leer en nuestro dial. Así puede preajustarse cualquier proyecto de emisor, receptor, u otros que usen circuitos sintonizados, antes de probarlos con corriente. 
MODULADOR PARA EL DIP-METER: 
Es útil tener algo que genere un “pitido” para buscar la señal del dip-meter en cualquier receptor, o para usarlo para calibrar cualquier equipo. Si bien se puede usar un generador de audio externo, el objeto de este instrumento es que sea totalmente portátil. Por supuesto que cualquier oscilador de audio que produzca una señal razonablemente senoidal sirve. Incluso un multivibrador con un filtro pasabajos “suavizante” anda bien. Yo armé un oscilador hartley usando un trafo de salida de audio de una vieja Spica (para la gente joven, una de las primeras radios transistorizadas de tamaño pequeño de los ’60), pero sirve cualquier otro de igual uso de alguna radio en desuso.   

El modulador no requiere comentario, es totalmente fácil de armar en una plaqueta perforada de barras o de puntitos. Hay una llave general que corta la batería y otra llave luego que sólo corta el modulador. Todo se montó en una cajita metálica de 8 X 7 X 12. Por cierto consume poquísima pila, así que hay que asegurarse que las baterías de 9 v no se pudran en su interior.
Espero que les sea de utilidad


----------



## morta (Dic 2, 2012)

Carlos muy bien explicado el proceso del dip meter, esta mas que interesante.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Dic 2, 2012)

Ahora estoy trabajando en un proyecto algo diferente, con otro tipo de oscilador, un Colector-base con un tandem de estator dividido, para que el dip-meter pueda también ser usado como ondámetro pasivo. También quiero mejorar el proceso de medición, con un amplificadorcito diferencial. Ya enviaré la colaboración cuando lo haya terminado y probado.


----------

